# Help with new Camp Chef smoke.



## airman (Mar 24, 2018)

So I have the Camp Chef Windwood. Not really happy. The smoke isn't working. Don't get me wrong, when new pellets drop I get a bit of smoke for a moment. This is for the high/low smoke settings. When I use it to cook no problems. Bought this as a smoker/griller nothing more.


----------



## markh024 (Mar 24, 2018)

It's not going to smoke continuously if thats what you're getting at. It cycles when the pellets are pushed into the fire pot. 

If you're above 250 you wont get much smoke on any pellet grill.


----------



## airman (Mar 24, 2018)

Yea I get to that. I'm at a high smoke setting (220) just not getting any smoke 
The thing will cookjust not smoke.
Doing B.b ribs tomorrow.lets see how it works.


----------



## kruizer (Mar 25, 2018)

My baby backs turned out well but a little dry due to over cooking. Good smoke flavor but not like a stick burner. If you want more smoke flavor, use a smoke tube in the cooking chamber.


----------



## wahoowad (Mar 25, 2018)

Seems like it's an all or nothing type thing. Mine does this about once every 10 minutes :(


----------



## bregent (Mar 25, 2018)

airman said:


> So I have the Camp Chef Windwood. Not really happy. The smoke isn't working. Don't get me wrong, when new pellets drop I get a bit of smoke for a moment. This is for the high/low smoke settings. When I use it to cook no problems. Bought this as a smoker/griller nothing more.



I found the smoke settings were not that effective. Got better results and plenty of smoke on the temp controlled settings.


----------



## ross77 (Mar 25, 2018)

wahoowad said:


> Seems like it's an all or nothing type thing. Mine does this about once every 10 minutes :(


That is not the type of smoke you want to see.


----------



## markh024 (Mar 26, 2018)

My High Smoke and low smoke both work as intended on the Camp Chef STX.  The above image of the billowing white is not good.  Looks like its starved for air flow.  Perhaps your fan is faulty?  I'd get on the horn with Camp Chef, i'm sure they'll make it right.


----------



## airman (Mar 26, 2018)

Well, cooked the ribs yesterday. They were very good. Even had a smoke ring. Problem no smoke flavor. Using CC competition blend. Would a smoke tube help? 
Also tried Rufus Teague Apple Mash for a sauce. That stuff is awesome!


----------



## ross77 (Mar 26, 2018)

Try 100% hickory pellets first. If that doesn’t work for you then use a smoke tube. 

IMO comp blends have light flavor. 

I primarily use Lumberjack 100% hickory.


----------



## airman (Mar 26, 2018)

Thanks. Will do.


----------



## ron forst (Mar 29, 2018)

airman said:


> So I have the Camp Chef Windwood. Not really happy. The smoke isn't working. Don't get me wrong, when new pellets drop I get a bit of smoke for a moment. This is for the high/low smoke settings. When I use it to cook no problems. Bought this as a smoker/griller nothing more.


Get yourself an Amazin smoke tube, once they start the will smoke for many many hours. When doing long cooks I always use mine


----------



## airman (Mar 29, 2018)

Thanks!


----------



## Blue Kettle (Mar 29, 2018)

I got a Camp Chef smoker recently and had the same issues at first. Switch to using a smoke tube every time. Haven't looked back. It works great.


----------



## airman (Apr 7, 2018)

Well went to Wally word today to get a toy for my nephew. Well I got a toy,beer,two racks of ribs,some more Rufus T BBQ sauce and 20# of hickory pellets. Let's see if these ribs come out better than last. Thanks for all the input.


----------



## forktender (Apr 28, 2018)

kruizer said:


> My baby backs turned out well but a little dry due to over cooking. Good smoke flavor but not like a stick burner. If you want more smoke flavor, use a smoke tube in the cooking chamber.


Besides the smoke tube, another way to get more smoke flavor onto your food is to smoke up a batch of smoked salt to use in your rub. Buy a box of kosher or sea salt and spread it on a cookie sheet 1/2'' to 1'' thick fire up your grill and your smoke tube, smoke the tray of salt for an hour at 180* to 220*.
If you don't have a smoke tube you can make up a smoke bomb by drilling a bunch of 1/4'' holes in an empty Can or poke holes in a foil packet of wood chips sawdust or pellets. Once the salt cools store it in an air tight container, I use a 1Qt Mason Jar. It's also great for seasoning all sorts of other things when you're too lazy to break out the smoker.


----------

